# Dow International Medical College



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

hi, i am interested in applying to DIMC for the 2011 MBBS year,
i looked around for some threads regarding this topic but I did not find any,
i went on the website and the applications were up, however, they did not say the DUE DATE for the applications and the FEE for the application
if some one can please inform me on that, and continue the discussion on DIMC 2011 it would be very helpful!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

classes started in october last yr (though i think it varies session to session) ... applying a month/month and a half before that is ideal and on the safe side but considering even last year 15 or so seats went vacant.. you should be able to apply alot later and still get admission as long as you can afford it and meet the admissions eligibility.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

what are the subject test scores that they usually takee?


----------



## pkriz840 (Feb 23, 2010)

all u need is at least a 550 in biology, chemistry and physics/math (one or the other).


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

i know thats the minimum
but how much do you need for guaranteed acceptance
because thats what they say for everything
but they usually take the 700s , but im just making suree?


----------

